# Netbeans PHP Debuggen



## Tobias (22. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ich arbeite mich gerade in Drupal ein und benutze dafür Netbeans mit PHP-Unterstützung. Es wäre recht hilfreich, wenn ich den Debugger ans Laufen bekäme - und genau da hängt es.

Ich habe zwecks Test mal ein simples PHP-Eine-Seite-Projekt erstellt (Code siehe Anhang) und darin einen Line-Breakpoint gesetzt. XDebug habe ich heruntergeladen und installiert. Die Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

Unter "Dynamic Extensions" in php.ini

```
extension=php_xdebug.dll
```

und dann noch

```
[XDebug]
xdebug.remote_enable = 1
xdebug.remote_handler = dbgp
xdebug.remote_host = localhost
xdebug.remote_port = 9000
```

Netbeans führt das Projekt ohne zu meckern aus, wenn ich auf "Debug Project" klicke, unten links erscheint auch eine Task-Anzeige "Debugging" mit dem Wert "Running", der Line-Breakpoint wird trotzdem nicht angesprungen... Was tun?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Spacerat (23. Jul 2009)

1. Ich glaub' du bist hier falsch (JavaForum)
2. Egal... fangen wir also von vorne an .

Remote Debugging
1. Server (z.B. Apache) neu gestartet bzw. läuft er überhaupt?
2. Taucht X-Debug in der "phpinfo()" auf?
3. Verwendest du virtuelle Hosts?

Script Debugging
In deiner 1-Page-App solltest du mal "php_info()" statt irgendwas mit echo probieren. Möglicherweise passt ja die Netbeans-Konfiguration nicht.


----------



## Tobias (23. Jul 2009)

zu 1.: weiß ich, ich habe halt gehofft, hier den einen oder anderen Netbeans-Könner zu treffen, falls das Problem auf der Seite liegt.

zu den problembezogenen Fragen:
1. ja, Server neu gestartet und natürlich läuft er, sonst sähe ich gar nichts. Normales "Run Project" funktioniert problemlos mit diesem Server.
2. XDebug taucht in der PHPInfo auf, die in der php.ini vorgenommenen Einstellungen werden auch korrekt wiedergegeben.
3. nein, ich benutze keine virtuellen Hosts.

Danke für deine Hilfe,
Tobias


----------

